# (possibly dumb) Question about board standoffs...



## Dreamstalker (Nov 7, 2004)

I have a Thermaltake SViking case. There are raised bumps in the case for ATX boards...using brass standoffs raised the board too high for the I/O shield (and almost everything else) to fit properly, so the board is just screwed down to the bumps.

I was also told that using the fiber washers is a bad idea; they would likely not stay in place anyway. From what I can see the bumps are not contacting the board any other place but the solder rings...is this OK?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes aslong as the "bumps" only touch the rings around the holes in the board its nothing to worry about. (i've seen many cases like that before)
I also dont think you should place any washers between the board and bumps - cause the board is grounded to the case that way and isolating it from the case might cause issues.


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

Issues? What kind of issues?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Sometimes (actually nearly always) electronic components need a good ground to operate correctly. There is a good chance your PC will work fine even if your board is isolated from the case - because its still grounded through the PSU. BUT its better to have it mounted properly.
Otherwise the "issues" i described could be instabilities, failing or permanently damaged components.


----------

